# Fur changing color?



## mhaymond (Mar 21, 2011)

My rat's backend seems to be changing color. She had a solid dark brown coat, but there's a semicircle patch that's become light brown. It looks as if the hair might be a little thinner there, but not by much. Is this normal or is this a symptom of something bad?

No spot: http://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c138/squid_88/DSCF2212.jpg

Spot! http://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c138/squid_88/DSCF2226.jpg

Thanks for your help in advance!


----------



## Frodowisebrandytook (Mar 26, 2011)

It looks like normal rusting due to age, though, I have never seen it develop in a circle on the hind end. 

As darker colored rats age, their fur will rust; that is, change form a blackish color to a redish-brown color. How old is your rat?


----------



## mhaymond (Mar 21, 2011)

Only 3-4 months, according to the vet. It also seems to be one of the few places she likes to clean herself. While the other one is quite meticulous with everything, including her tail, this one will clean her back, her face, and leave it at that. Would that be any reason why the back end would "rust" earlier than the rest of her?


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

Whether a rat will rust or not is part genetics, and part exposure to light. Some rats have the genetics to rust early, kinda like some people go grey in their twenties. Nothing to worry about 

Very cute rats by the way.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Cute pattern, definitely rusting but not the boring ol' rusting...looks a lot more like my Saffi's rusting pattern of a wannabe hoodie 

She was a black berkshire


----------



## mhaymond (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks for all of the advice!! I'm so glad that it's not some weird skin condition  It must be genetics, becuase it's definitely not sun exposure (living in a basement apt means my rats don't get a lot of natural light...now that I think about it I hope that's okay for them).

@smesyna: Thanks! ^^

@lilspaz68: Haha, she's cute!


----------



## shoebeast (Apr 16, 2011)

this is happening to mine too; black one's going brown, and my blue one appears to be getting a minky coloured patch on her back! weird


----------

